# So lets see who has joined in our topic. Want to say hello I'm a newbie or have been around a while.



## mama879

You can post here. I would love to see everyone's user name. Maybe a bit about your self. Do you spin, weave or dye or all of the above. What town you are from. Do you raise fur babies or just buy fiber/ yarn. Where do you buy your fiber or yarn. You get the picture.


----------



## Lsay3

I always look for this section first. I have a rigid heddle loom. I've made several kitchen towels, the latest is the 4 different towels from...I can't think of her name? I teach knitting and sewing as well as work a full time job (that I need to be off to.) I'd like to see what others have on their looms.
Enjoy the day!!


----------



## catlover1960

I always take a look at this section. I have a rigid heddle loom but have found that I get bored easily while weaving. I also several drop spindles and love it when I can play with them. I have a 2-year-old cat that we got as a kitten and she loves to help with the spinning, so I don't get to play as often as I would like.


----------



## butterfly1155

Hi everyone,

So glad this topic has finally found a place. I always need help or want to try something new.
I knit, crochet, weave, spin, quilt, sew, dye etc.
I've found Craftsy classes the most helpful. But it would be nice to communicate with people everyday here. 
Thanks 
Angela


----------



## Xiang

Hi everyone,

I have been spinning for about 4 years now, and my first wheel was given to me, by a very experienced spinner who was upgrading her wheel. I very quickly replaced that wheel with a Mastacraft Little Gem wheel, and have also purchased a very old, well used wheel from a very old lady, who could no longer spin; and have more recently purchased an electric spinner. Now I just need to get my second purchased wheel working - the driving cord needed replacing, and I have not been able to place thecord on the wheel. This wheel is a double drive, and every time I get the cord in situ, when I try to do a test run, the cord just falls off! ????????????????


----------



## butterfly1155

Google it, I read somewhere the double criss crosses at some point. I'm trying to get mine back together too. Good luck.


----------



## lifeline

I have the weavers, spinners and dyers section as one of my sections as I am interested in doing some dyeing with plants at some point. It's something I started to think about earlier this year and thought I would give it a go in the Easter holidays and didn't get around to it. So then I thought the summer break I would definitely give it a go. Well I started back at school today and guess what? I still haven't done anything. But I keep on watching for posts on dyeing.


----------



## Julianna P

I just starting dying yarn. Last Saturday was my first attempt at dying a sweater amount of yarn - 400 grams. I used Kool Aid. 15 Mixed Berry and 1 Orange. My first attempt was very uneven. Ranged from really dark to completely undyed. I learned the yarn sucks the dye up really quickly, you have to dip it all at once!! So I cleaned out the local grocery store of mixed berry kool aid and over dyed the yarn. It is still uneven but reminds me of Madeline Tosh yarn which I love! The yarn is fingering weight merino I got in a cone. I am knitting "Ivy Line" by Yoko Johnston.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ivy-line


----------



## BirchPoint

I love, love, love this section. Every entry is inspiration! 

Like Lifeline, above, I was going to do dyeing last spring, then when school was out, then mid summer, then before school started, and now ????? because school started last week. 

Hubby and I live in a small town during the week where I drive a big yellow rural route school bus morning and afternoon. Between routes, I sew for a company in McGregor, Iowa called River Junction Trade Company. We make 1890's clothing for reenactors, historical parks, and movie sets. 

On weekends, we drive to our eventual retirement home, a timber frame barn we are turning into our off grid home. We are in the hills and bluffs and timber of northeast Iowa. Anyone want some goldenrod to dye with??? Our fields are full of it, and it is in full bloom now. 

I am a seamstress ( not so fun when you do it for a living, but wowza, I have enough scraps of 100% cotton and wool from work to last 20 retirements) , spinner (35+ years), knitter (40+ years), and sometime weaver, beader, and dyer. I have yet to come across a craft/art I don't like.


----------



## run4fittness

I don't spin, but have a lady who is going to teach me, hopefully sometime this winter.

However, I do a lot of dyeing! Now that is fun stuff! Live in Washington State.


----------



## butterfly1155

There is something you add to the dye to make it dye evenly. I can't remember the name but if you go to DarmahTrading.com, they have loads of information on things and how to use them. I started dying last year. It's so much fun. I took a small room we have and turned it into my dye room. Pots, steamer, measuring tools, stirring things, hot plates etc.
I have regular dyes, organic dyes and tie dye.
I'm starting to play with plant dyes. I just dyed some yarn with Madder. It came out so nice. And the cool thing is you don't have to throw the left over out. Just strain it well and bottle it. I learn something new every time I sit down to dye. Got some good books too.
Have fun


----------



## butterfly1155

I hear you. I see something new out there, I have to try it. Like you, knitter, crochet, weave, spin, sew, quilt. I used to bead too. I have supplies for all of these. We turned our family room, since the kids have move on and out, into my art room.


----------



## Jacktana

I love this section - I joined it almost as soon as it was started and it's one I check out every day. I have 2 wheels and 2 rigid heddle looms. Our spinning group usually has a weekend in July where we dye roving, sock blanks and anything else. I've knit several shawlettes with my spun yarn, none of which I wear because I can't stand wool around my neck - but I love being able to spin something and knit it into something wearable - just by someone else! I love seeing what everyone is working on.


----------



## spinner53

Hi everyone! Wow...I just found this section. I have a Kromski Wheel and a drop spindle. Just received 6 big, black trash bags full of alpaca fiber for free! My daughter-in-law has an uncle with an alpaca farm! How lucky is that!! Busy now with canning season and packing up hubby. He leaves tomorrow morning on a road trip with son and grandson! Rocky Mountain National Park...here they come! Pennsylvania to Colorado. Maybe I can spin in the winter! No time now. Just finished crocheting an afghan for my son and his family for Christmas. More gifts to work on while the guys are away! So happy to have found this section! Keep a happy heart!


----------



## Cdambro

Hi everyone..... first of all....welcome to any that are new here to posting. So happy to have many joining in on the fun. Julianne P.....i love how your colors came out....so pretty.i have been spinning for about a year and started on a traditional Ashford I got off Craig's list. I now also have an EEL5 electric and a Louet 75 and a Dodec and a wheel that my daughter got from an auction for me. It was a non working wheel but she didn't know that. A friend turned it into a working wheel and I love it. I also am getting my get wet with a loom. I knit and crochet and can see but haven't in a long time. Just started doing freeform crochet and love it. I want to do way more than time allows, for sure.

There is a ton of info on this topic.....page back and enjoy!


----------



## Cdambro

Julianna P said:


> I just starting dying yarn. Last Saturday was my first attempt at dying a sweater amount of yarn - 400 grams. I used Kool Aid. 15 Mixed Berry and 1 Orange. My first attempt was very uneven. Ranged from really dark to completely undyed. I learned the yarn sucks the dye up really quickly, you have to dip it all at once!! So I cleaned out the local grocery store of mixed berry kool aid and over dyed the yarn. It is still uneven but reminds me of Madeline Tosh yarn which I love! The yarn is fingering weight merino I got in a cone. I am knitting "Ivy Line" by Yoko Johnston.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ivy-line


Beautiful color!


----------



## butterfly1155

So, I was weaving on a floor loom for about 3 years but it now lives in "loom room" a loft over our garage. Can't get to it, my daughter living up there awhile.
I bought a tall stand up Navajo loom. I haven't used it yet. It didn't come with any warping or set up instructions. 
Any ideas or help out there.


----------



## Xiang

butterfly1155 said:


> Google it, I read somewhere the double criss crosses at some point. I'm trying to get mine back together too. Good luck.


Thanks for that, it had the old cord still on the wheel, and I took that off, and put it back on many times, when I was rubbing back a part of it. Now I get it on, and it seems to be on the correct way; but I am having trouble getting it to the correct tension to stay on, when I test it out, and it is very frustrating!


----------



## BirchPoint

Xiang said:


> ....but I am having trouble getting it to the correct tension to stay on, when I test it out, and it is very frustrating!


Is the wheel lined up straight with the whorl? If they are off kilter a bit, the drive string will not stay on.


----------



## mama879

Well I have been around since the beginning. lol. I started this topic because there is always room for learning and I am a fiber junky. I live in upstate NY on a mountain with my DH, 2 monster pupperdoodles, 15 chickens, a crazy cat and 2 finches. My son just moved out and it is not lonely but it feels empty guess that is why they say empty nests. I had a bucket list from the time I was 12. The first was to learn to knit you will be happy to know that is how all this started. On my bucket list for all things fiber, knitting,quilting,spinning and weaving. Well after I started this post I added dyeing. Everything kinda just went in line. I taught my self to quilt. I have had sewing abilities before so it was pretty easy to start. Then came spinning, had a few kp friends help me out there one sent me a drop spindle and some fiber yup they are all enablers and I love all of them. Then Woodstockgranny lent me a wheel and stayed with me till I knew what I was doing then maureenb who is more like my sister then my sisters are gave me a wheel a Ashford traditional she bought at an estate sale with the hopes of spinning she did not use it and she has another one home to. Someday she will spin. I sent her a drop spindle and some fiber to play with. She said this winter she would try. I then purchased a loom 32" Kromski rigid heddle. Really am enjoying it. I have had some ups and downs with it and have had a shawl on it for almost a year now that has to get finished having the hardest time with it. My craftroom is up in the attic so It was a bit hot up there even with a AC in the window now it is perfect so will go back up there to work on it. I also now have a dyeing area down in the basement, It has it's own Micro-wave and slow cooker, So I'm happy there to. We are getting ready for the winter months and have to stack another cord of wood by the end of this month. I ache for days. lol I also work full time for a school bus Co, I am up and out the door at 5:50 am and not home again till 5 pm So there is no time during the week to play anymore. I'm in bed by 9 pm every night. I took off the summer and finally felt like a big girl and stayed up till 11 pm sometimes. lol

I am still learning. I go back and read all the old posts and have seen so much improvement in all of us here. If you are looking to start spinning, weaving or dyeing go back and read. If you do any of these already you can still learn, do back and read the topics. All have Spinning, weaving or dyeing in the topic/ subject so it will be easy to go through the pages. Remember no question is silly or stupid this is how we learn. Enjoy


----------



## raedean

some people .owners of the lonesome duck resort out our way...gave me three huge bags of llama fiber
when we went to stay overnite there.
that was 2 and 1/2 yrs ago.
since then i have been caught up in a spin.a spin of trying to find out how to wash this stuff.
i didnt know about skirting yet.ew.
so i washed it all.i dried it all.
i still have huge bags to fingerpick thru.
then i learned how to spin with a drop spindle.
been caught up in the excitement of learning all the lingo.i dont think i ever shall.
then learning how to ply.
making new drop spindles cause otherwise too costly.
some sent me drop spindles.
always amazed at the spinning world folks.always willing to share what they can.
then someone else sent me bags of more goodies.alpaca in the most beautiful colors u could ever imagine.
natural colors.not dyed.
i have yet to dye things.
then hubby got me the little meggie.love her.
then i got a real spinning wheel of which i am still scared of.
i fondled and looked at my balls of homemade home spun wool for a year.in awe of it.
finally i am knitting a purse for me from it.
llama.
i am in love with the feel of knitting with this stuff.
only thing.it looks a bit barbaric...but i still love it.
next spring the mister is making me an addition onto my hobby trailer.
an enclosed front porch so i can sit and spin.
i shall love it so.
and i love this section of kp.


----------



## Beetytwird

I am new to weaving, got a 24" ridged heddle for last Christmas. I have done some playing! Posted most of it on here. Love seeing what every body does. I love this whole site, actually. Knit, crochet, sew, learning to weave....please be patient with me! We have 3 dogs, 2 grand daughters, one that lives with us. We are both in our 60's. He is 63 already, I will catch up in October! I have been on this site since 2011, I think.....pea brain is not working well today...got so caught up in latest project, almost forgot to get grand daughter from school! I was about 10 minutes late today! EEEKKK! AT least tomorrow is Friday, so I can sleep a little later on Saturday morning. Then the hubs and I can continue to work on the room we are redoing....putting up sheet rock! Oh Joy!!!! Any who.....lots of very nice, talented folks here. It would be neat to meet some, some time. I am in El Dorado, Arkansas. Ya'll have a good day, evening or morning depending on where you are.


----------



## kaypriest

Hello to all. I'm a knitter for many years. Found spinning in the early 90s and took a one week class for fun. I was mostly curious. Hmmm, came home with hand cards, Louet wheel, half of one of the fleeces that we learned to process during the week, and lots of enthusiasm.

I became interested in weaving by spending time in a vendor booth at a local fiber show. Took a couple of the annual visits but I finally bought a rigid loom. I had purchased a smaller table loom years earlier but never learned how to use it. I took Crafty classes to learn the rigid heddle weaving techniques.

I have fun dyeing wool or yarn, usually do solar dyeing but didn't get any done this summer. 

Love felting too, and am trying to figure out how to fit everything into my free time.

I'm one of those people, probably much like others here, who just have to keep making things. So many other creative pursuits that interest me but I have made a lot of progress in self control.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Hi. I've been on this thread for a few months, since I first discovered it. Been spinning for about 6 years, on Spinolution wheels. Never could master the drop spindle. I also love to dye the yarn/fiber and mostly use the fiber from our suri alpacas.
It seems like there is always something new to learn, and I very much enjoy reading the posts of other fiber enthusiasts and learning from them and enjoy looking at their projects.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin

I have been spinning for about 12 years now. Took lessons years ago when still working but once the lessons finished didn't keep up.
Saw an article in the paper about an open day for the Dunedin Spinning and Weaving Guild and went to see what it was all about and have
been there ever since. A great bunch of people who encourage and help everyone.. Also like to knit and sew although sewing has taken a back
seat lately. Have three wheels. An Ashford upright that I bought when taking lessons. A Nagy traditional that someone was going to take to the
tip and a Ashford Joy traveler complete with a carry bag that is ideal to take to spinning group.


----------



## Siouxiq

Let’s see....I have been weaving for 45 years. I had two friends show me how they setup their looms. They had totally opposite methods....one very structured as in one thread at a time. The other one just grabbed a bunch of yarns and went for it. It couldn’t have been a better learning experience! That year I bought my first loom, a 4 harness, 40” Loomcraft.
I went to SOAR at Lake Tahoe in 1988 to take a natural dye class. I shocked everyone when I told them I didn’t spin. When the retreat was over, I had spun on about 10 wheels, was the proud owner of two, and have never looked back.
Dyeing is just something that fiber people do.
I live in central Colorado, close to my son and his family. I have four grandchildren and it is loads of fun teaching them my art.


----------



## Siouxiq

Julianna P said:


> I just starting dying yarn. Last Saturday was my first attempt at dying a sweater amount of yarn - 400 grams. I used Kool Aid. 15 Mixed Berry and 1 Orange. My first attempt was very uneven. Ranged from really dark to completely undyed. I learned the yarn sucks the dye up really quickly, you have to dip it all at once!! So I cleaned out the local grocery store of mixed berry kool aid and over dyed the yarn. It is still uneven but reminds me of Madeline Tosh yarn which I love! The yarn is fingering weight merino I got in a cone. I am knitting "Ivy Line" by Yoko Johnston.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ivy-line


I would love to see the finished sweater! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Melody-Ann

Hi,
I guess I'm kind of the "Late Comer". I've been a member here on KP, but I start my day by reading the forums. Usually any question I might have is asked by someone else, so I've been busy just reading and enjoying. I was so happy to find this topic here. I love spinning and knitting and crocheting. I do dye my fiber, but so far only with koolaid, and food dyes. I use my crock pot and it makes it so easy. I have been spinning for about 4 years, first on some home-made drop spindles (made from dowels, cup hooks and toy wheels). Now I have a ashford traditional. My husband found it for sale on Craigs list about 3 years ago. He refurbished it and it works really well. The wheel is a little wobbly-it's warped a bit, but the yarn I make is ...pretty darn good, if I do say so myself, lol. Besides, I'm used to my wobbly wheel, and it feels like an old friend now. So I'm glad to find other people who like to play around with fiber! I'm looking forward to seeing and reading about all of your projects.


----------



## BirchPoint

Welcome Melody-Ann to the spinners, weavers, and dyers group! It's a great bunch of enthusiastic fiberholics! I hope to see and hear about some of your work


----------



## mama879

I have a Ashford Tradional also we put some repairs into it to and I love her the only wheel I have. I do have some drop spindle but purchased ones. Enjoy the topic if you get a chance read back some very interesting posts. They are all marked with what they are about. S- spinning, w- weaving or D- dyeing. Enjoy the topic.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Somehow, I missed this thread at the beginning. I have been knitting & crocheting since I was a child, but the child rearing years were mostly devoted to sewing home & clothing items. I am fast and furiously back at knitting and crocheting and now sewing for my granddaughter. Such an inspiration. Back in the dinosaur years when I was working in a restaurant at a resort, my manager did drop spindle. We were visiting after work and I gave it a try. I loved it. But, school then life happened and I never tried it out. Watching all of you spinning and all of the lovely natural and died fibers, got me itching to do it. But, I was having a lot of issues with arthritis. I have become more healthy in the last several years and pain level way down. I gave it a go. Now I don't know which I enjoy the most; the knitting, the spinning, the fiber, making spindles, shopping for supplies! You are all so inspirational. I have many things to post photos of, but haven't got my round-to-it in focus. Busy finishing up gifts to hand deliver this weekend.


----------



## BirchPoint

I look forward to seeing your show and tell pictures and stories, MrsMurdog. Welcome to this section !


----------



## Krmn8r

Hi! I'm relatively new to spinning fiber and have been doing fairly well using various weights of Drop Spindles but now I'm thinking about purchasing a wheel. I'm really stuck about whether or not to go with a double-drive wheel. I think I would most likely use it in single-drive mode while getting the hang of it (I have taken one 3-hour lesson on a single-drive, double treadle wheel --- ashford traveler ) but since it's a large investment I'm thinking that I won't be purchasing more than one wheel EVER, so should I maximize for any future needs/skill? All advice/comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## mama879

Krmn8r said:


> Hi! I'm relatively new to spinning fiber and have been doing fairly well using various weights of Drop Spindles but now I'm thinking about purchasing a wheel. I'm really stuck about whether or not to go with a double-drive wheel. I think I would most likely use it in single-drive mode while getting the hang of it (I have taken one 3-hour lesson on a single-drive, double treadle wheel --- ashford traveler ) but since it's a large investment I'm thinking that I won't be purchasing more than one wheel EVER, so should I maximize for any future needs/skill? All advice/comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


I have a Ashford traditional an old one, I would not be able to afford another wheel either. She is a bit old but we can work together very nicely. I use single drive all the time the only one she has. You should see if you can try out a few wheels if you can if you can't there topics on this in the start of this topic. Plus everyone has different wheels and they like them. Hard to say what you would like. If you know where you are purchasing ask them and see what they say.


----------



## Siouxiq

I have a Schacht. Love it!


----------



## Tutleymutley

I've been knitting forever and spinning for the past 15 or so years (hard to remember precisely). I started with a drop spindle (learning on a top whorl made all the difference) - then progressed to first an Ashford traddy wheel then quickly traded that in for my Lola Lendrum. I also have a Schacht but I still prefer my Lendrum - she takes me wherever I want to go! My handspun used to be heavy (and arty!)- then it got finer and finer, as you do, (after workshops with Judith McKenzie amongst others) - and now I'm trying to get back to DK weight but making it lighter and fluffier and woollier. 
I'm a member of the Guild weavers, spinners, dyers here in Devon - and am a fledgling weaver and dyer also. I just like playing with all things woolly!


----------



## mama879

Tutleymutley said:


> I've been knitting forever and spinning for the past 15 or so years (hard to remember precisely). I started with a drop spindle (learning on a top whorl made all the difference) - then progressed to first an Ashford traddy wheel then quickly traded that in for my Lola Lendrum. I also have a Schacht but I still prefer my Lendrum - she takes me wherever I want to go! My handspun used to be heavy (and arty!)- then it got finer and finer, as you do, (after workshops with Judith McKenzie amongst others) - and now I'm trying to get back to DK weight but making it lighter and fluffier and woollier.
> I'm a member of the Guild weavers, spinners, dyers here in Devon - and am a fledgling weaver and dyer also. I just like playing with all things woolly!


Welcome to our flock of fiber Junkies. We are a great bunch of fiber people here. If you have the time skim back over all the pages of posts. Lots of info there about most of us and what we all like. Have fun on the topic.


----------



## RV Granny

I am new to weaving and purchased a rigid heddle Ashford loom. I really enjoy learning the patterns, but have yet to use the pick up stitch.
We travel 6 months every year in our motorhome and find it easy to travel with the loom. I am trying to use up my stash of yarn.


----------



## mama879

RV Granny said:


> I am new to weaving and purchased a rigid heddle Ashford loom. I really enjoy learning the patterns, but have yet to use the pick up stitch.
> We travel 6 months every year in our motorhome and find it easy to travel with the loom. I am trying to use up my stash of yarn.


What a great way to use up your stash and I'm glad glad you can travel with the loom. Have with it it is a lot of fun, Welcome to the group.


----------



## Cdambro

Krmn8r said:


> Hi! I'm relatively new to spinning fiber and have been doing fairly well using various weights of Drop Spindles but now I'm thinking about purchasing a wheel. I'm really stuck about whether or not to go with a double-drive wheel. I think I would most likely use it in single-drive mode while getting the hang of it (I have taken one 3-hour lesson on a single-drive, double treadle wheel --- ashford traveler ) but since it's a large investment I'm thinking that I won't be purchasing more than one wheel EVER, so should I maximize for any future needs/skill? All advice/comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


I have an Ashford Traditional and she spins beautiful. I got her from Craig's List. I agree that is there is anyway you can try different wheels, that will give you an idea. I have tried double treadle and like the single. We all have preferences. Welcome. Oh.... YouTube is great.


----------



## Cdambro

RV Granny said:


> I am new to weaving and purchased a rigid heddle Ashford loom. I really enjoy learning the patterns, but have yet to use the pick up stitch.
> We travel 6 months every year in our motorhome and find it easy to travel with the loom. I am trying to use up my stash of yarn.[/quote
> 
> Welcome. Traveling six months must be really fun. You must see a lot.


----------



## Cdambro

MrsMurdog said:


> Somehow, I missed this thread at the beginning. I have been knitting & crocheting since I was a child, but the child rearing years were mostly devoted to sewing home & clothing items. I am fast and furiously back at knitting and crocheting and now sewing for my granddaughter. Such an inspiration. Back in the dinosaur years when I was working in a restaurant at a resort, my manager did drop spindle. We were visiting after work and I gave it a try. I loved it. But, school then life happened and I never tried it out. Watching all of you spinning and all of the lovely natural and died fibers, got me itching to do it. But, I was having a lot of issues with arthritis. I have become more healthy in the last several years and pain level way down. I gave it a go. Now I don't know which I enjoy the most; the knitting, the spinning, the fiber, making spindles, shopping for supplies! You are all so inspirational. I have many things to post photos of, but haven't got my round-to-it in focus. Busy finishing up gifts to hand deliver this weekend.


Welcome. So glad your pain level is down and you can enjoy your frafts. I sometimes thing shopping for supplies is at the top of the list of fun. The excitement is total fun. Lol


----------



## Cdambro

Tutleymutley said:


> I've been knitting forever and spinning for the past 15 or so years (hard to remember precisely). I started with a drop spindle (learning on a top whorl made all the difference) - then progressed to first an Ashford traddy wheel then quickly traded that in for my Lola Lendrum. I also have a Schacht but I still prefer my Lendrum - she takes me wherever I want to go! My handspun used to be heavy (and arty!)- then it got finer and finer, as you do, (after workshops with Judith McKenzie amongst others) - and now I'm trying to get back to DK weight but making it lighter and fluffier and woollier.
> I'm a member of the Guild weavers, spinners, dyers here in Devon - and am a fledgling weaver and dyer also. I just like playing with all things woolly!


Welcome. I also love all things woolly. Yep....once you spin thin it becomes harder to spin thicker. Being a member of a guild must be fun.


----------



## heathers1963

I am not sure if I am supposed to post here so if not I apologise in advance lol...

I am a spinner I have an ashford traddy and Joy, I love them both, I have done some weaving and some dyeing of my yarn too, I have more recently started rug hooking using my yarn which I love, I also spin animal fur....


----------



## BirchPoint

What fun to see more of your work!!!!


----------



## Cdambro

Yes....here's the place to post....welcome. Wow! Great spinning and dyeing and you are most talented. Love seeing what you do. I bought a rigid heddle loom but haven jumped in....have been pin looming and really enjoy doing that. Right now, I am plying a finished spin.


----------



## heathers1963

Thank you. I just love anything and everything to do with fibre really. I knit and crochet too. I only use my own handspun yarn though.


----------



## BirchPoint

Wow, lovely yarns and projects!


----------



## heathers1963

Thank you ????


----------



## spinningjennie

Hi. I've only just seen this. Ive been knitting and crocheting for as long as I can remember. I have been spinning for over 30 yrs and have dabbled with weaving. I own a Majacraft Suzie Pro and Little Gem, an Ashford Wee Peggy, a Lendrum (on permanent loan to my daughter) and an Ashford espinner along with numerous spindles. I have a rigid heddle loom, Louet table loom and small Macomber floor loom. My stash of fibre and yarn certainly exceeds life expectancy. As you can see a very crowded house. I run a spinning group and we meet in a 15th C cottage.


----------



## mama879

spinningjennie said:


> Hi. I've only just seen this. Ive been knitting and crocheting for as long as I can remember. I have been spinning for over 30 yrs and have dabbled with weaving. I own a Majacraft Suzie Pro and Little Gem, an Ashford Wee Peggy, a Lendrum (on permanent loan to my daughter) and an Ashford espinner along with numerous spindles. I have a rigid heddle loom, Louet table loom and small Macomber floor loom. My stash of fibre and yarn certainly exceeds life expectancy. As you can see a very crowded house. I run a spinning group and we meet in a 15th C cottage.


Well welcome to the group. Looks like you will fit right in. Come join in for coffee and make sure you read some of the past posts. Lots of info there.


----------



## PamiS

Hi, new here. I spin on a drop spindle (learning wheel), weave, and do some dying. I have a huge Pendleton loom!


----------



## BirchPoint

PamiS said:


> Hi, new here. I spin on a drop spindle (learning wheel), weave, and do some dying. I have a huge Pendleton loom!


Welcome PamiS! Let's see a photo of your wonderful sounding loom! What do you weave? What kind of dyeing do you do?? It's so fun to hear from other spinner/weaver/dyers! :sm24:


----------



## PamiS

It is currently covered due to a move but I will try to get it uncovered for a photo op.


----------



## PamiS

Mine is like this. 48" wide, 8 shaft. 
https://m.g.ebay.com/itm/Pendleton-Weaving-48-Folding-Floor-Loom-8-Shaft-12-Peddle-Crafting-Weave-/272387728350?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D35277%2526meid%253D9bc5b4829c8f4a3da2ae63415f115d08%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D1%2526rkt%253D1%2526sd%253D272314035981&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## mama879

Hi and welcome to the group. It seems you will fit right in. Your loom looks wonderful and we would love to see what you have woven on it. Enjoy the site lots of very talented people here.


----------

